# Spotted Lantern fly



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

These Spotted Lantern Fly's are really Bad in our area . Do you have them at your farm


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Not yet, it's stink bug season here.....


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

We don't have them here that I know of. My first thought was.... " Why hasn't anyone crossed these with a lightning bug?"

Troy


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> These Spotted Lantern Fly's are really Bad in our area . Do you have them at your farm


Not yet, I hope we never do get them but................... it's probably only a matter of time. Just like the bugs we got that killed the ash trees (emerald fly/bug, IIRC). Except we got it earlier, hard to find a standing dead ash tree hear any more, if was cut down, it's rotted down.

Larry


----------

